# Front Sway Bar Loose Bushings.



## mutha_ucka (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, all. I just came back from a vehicle inspection on my '99 MKIII GTI VR6 and I got them to check my from suspension for a clunking noise when I hit bumps. Thought it might be a strut, but it turns out it's just the sway bar links or bushings. Now my sway bar is an aftermarket Neuspeed 25mm I believe. I am assuming that I can just replace the hardware links or bushings instead of ordering a new sway bar with the hardware. But I can't seem to be able to find any place that sells the hardware for the Neuspeed Sway bar, not 25mm hardware anyways. 

Anyone know where I can order these, in Canada would be a bonus. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mutha_ucka (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone?


----------

